# Pyrography Tool - What to buy?



## information (3 Oct 2011)

Hi all

New member here including beginner. I practice Aikido and two pieces of equipment I use are made of wood. One is called the 'Jo' similar to a broom handle and the other is a 'Bokken' shaped like a 'sword'. I want to carve my name on both items and was informed today, that I would need a Pyrography Tool. I found this site and joined today. I notice that some members have suggested the Peter Child Pyro matching and the Davan. Also the Stephen Poole book. For now though, I just want to put my name on but could do this for other in the Dojo/Club.

Many thanks

Christine


----------



## woodturnerEric (3 Oct 2011)

I have an axminster pyrography unit,the variable temp one,its cheap and reliable,have had it for about 5yrs now with no problems with reliability I don`t know if you`ve taken a look at them,might be worth a look,
Regards, 
Eric.


----------



## Blister (3 Oct 2011)

Hi 

Simon Hope does one see this link http://www.hopewoodturning.co.uk/accessories_7.html

also Peter Childs http://www.peterchild.co.uk/pyroinfo/pyinfo.htm

and davan make a good twin pen machine , I dont have the contact details but think gasmansteve on here purchased one so may be worth a PM to him

One thing though you wont carve with a pyro pen only burn your name


----------



## information (3 Oct 2011)

Hi Eric

Thank you will take a look now.

Christine


----------



## information (3 Oct 2011)

Hi

Thank you MBLT. Will research now.

Christine


----------



## myturn (3 Oct 2011)

I had a look at these at Cressing Temple yesterday and of the 3 I tried my preferred was the one from Simon Hope.

The Peter Child's was comfortable to use but a little underpowered if it would be used for texturing. It didn't feel as well made as the other two but it was a lot cheaper too.

The Burnmaster is well made but I didn't find the pen comfortable to hold, too fat for my dainty hands. Very versatile and accepts a wide variety of tips.

The Hope is very well made, as are all his tools. It has the extra power and is the only one I know of that has an air feed to the pen to cool it down in use. If I were to buy one it would be this one.

By the way they _can_ be used to texture wood if they are powerful enough, Simon Hope uses his for a lot of his texturing work before painting.


----------



## information (3 Oct 2011)

Hi Mick

Thank you. I have been on the site and they cost between £150 - £160. £100 for a basic machine. To all, is this the price I would be expected to pay?

Christine


----------



## bugbear (3 Oct 2011)

information":evq3q3qw said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> Thank you. I have been on the site and they cost between £150 - £160. £100 for a basic machine. To all, is this the price I would be expected to pay?
> 
> Christine



Yes, I'm afraid so.

If your only purpose is to name stamp (not practice pyrography), alternatives would be a Dremel (or cheap knock off) with a suitable burr, used as a wood engraver.

Or, (if the items are NOT varnished) simply use a fine tipped permanent marker. The ink will soak (a bit) INTO the wood, and will be impossible to remove. For this reason, I would recommend experimenting on an old or broken tool first. You want the ink to soak IN, not spread OUT. My guess is that a narrow pen tip, and a 2-3 passes might achieve this nicely.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (3 Oct 2011)

Hi,

How about a cheap soldering iron? if its only going to be used a couple of times it would e o/k.

Pete


----------



## Fat ferret (3 Oct 2011)

Do you actually need to burn it on? 

You could just carve it on with a woodcarvers V-shaped chisel. This looks good and if you want to emphasise it you could always use paint or just ink. It's not that hard to do, I have done this on saw handles with reasonable results. Pencil on what you want to carve first to guide you. Practice first on an old bit of wood. Good luck.


----------



## Dodge (3 Oct 2011)

I put a basic pyrography iron on the for sale section of the forum a few days ago if its the sort of thing you want.

post619391.html#p619391

Simple enough to burn you name onto your items.

Rog


----------



## Mike Wingate (3 Oct 2011)

I have been using a blue Peter Child model for over 30 years.


----------



## LuptonM (4 Oct 2011)

Grind down the tip of a soldering iron and use that?


----------



## myturn (4 Oct 2011)

Mike Wingate":15vohk4u said:


> I have been using a blue Peter Child model for over 30 years.



Shame Blue Peter is no longer around, kids aren't interested in being creative these days. :mrgreen:


----------



## bugbear (5 Oct 2011)

I think there's some confusion. If one wanted to "do" pyrography, a better machine will be desirable.When creating images, being able to vary the temperature for different effect, fit different tips for different textures, and run the whole thing reliably for hours on end are all important.

These features (quite reasonably) cost money.

If the actual purpose is only to indelibly a few names onto wooden items, the requirments are lower. Much lower.

I've already mentioned a simple marker pen, but if burning is deemed more permanent, the very simplest (and cheapest!) tools will be more than adequate.

A quick hunt found this on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weller-Woodburn ... 852&sr=8-2

Weller are a (extremely) reputable maker of soldering irons, and it even has interchangeable tips. All for 18 quid.

Or even Silverline;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-7426 ... 852&sr=8-4

at a tenner.

BugBear


----------

